# General > Business >  CaSPlan bound for Examination after Sutherland County Committee

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*CaSPlan bound for Examination after Sutherland County Committee*

[IMG][/IMG]
The Caithness and Sutherland Local Development Plan (CaSPlan) remains on track for eventual adoption in final form in spring 2018.  Yesterday the Sutherland County Committee considered the results of public consultation on the Modified Proposed Plan and agreed that the Plan be progressed to the Examination stage.   [Read Full Article]

----------

